# Posting pictures.



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll apologise for this first, buTTTT............................................

My eagerly awaited TT should be here within the next few weeks, so I would like to post a few pictures. Being a bit of a Technophobe (where computors are involved) I dont have a clue. So would appreciate some detailed instructions please.

Many thanks STEVE........................


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

hi Steve,
easiest way (and i'm no technohead either :roll: ) 
set up a photo hosting account at www.photobucket.com , its free :wink:

you can use it to simply upload your pics , click on upload pics option and it will open up your file options , photo's dockuments etc , click one the pic you want to upload an it will appear in your photobucket album

once uploaded you click on the lowest box of info under the pic , copy and paste to your post

good luck

Mark


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, I cant just copy and paste a picture then????


----------

